#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  ADSL / TOT

## Missismiggins

I have posted here a few times regarding my internet connection, it is supposed to be a 3mb/512 connection, however, it seems prone to a few problems.

I think I mentioned before, that it keeps dropping the DSL connection.

I initially had a tech come out whose sole purpose seemed to be to fuck off from here as quick as he came and doing sweet fuck all other than proving the TOT down load speed.

The internet was working "of a fashion", but for whatever reasons (he knew the connection was crap) sent out another two guys (the next day) to diagnose the line problems. and they said the line was shir - you cannot even hold a phone conversation due to the buzz!

They checked everything, and found the line to be extremely noisy, i.e. voice calls cannot be heard.

They then said that yet another bunch of semi trained monkeys would visit, steal some cable, and anything else lying around unnatached.

Sadly, it seems the local zoo has not given them a day pass as they as yet have not arrived.

The problem now is the adsl starts working, the HTTP side is still as slow as shit, may as well be on a dial up.

The P2P, Torrent sites actually connect and start really moving, the problem appears when they get close to my maximum download speed. Anywhere near 200KB/S and the connection drops! - sync????

I am on 3MB/s Down and 512 Up, when the connection gets near 200KBS down, the connection drops, again and again and again.

I tried the ping test, and my router wants 1492 MTU. I get about 1462 before packets start dropping, I add 28 to that figure as is suggested, and it takes me back to the default router settings, so all there seems OK.

Surely to god, these assholes at TOT have some method of line testing that can show up the fault when the line is running flat out?

The tech they sent out looked up a Thai speedtest site that showed I got 2.8 Download, but when I went to show him the 500kB download I got from a Bangkok server, he totally ignored it!

Why would the connection drop as it increases in speed, surely this is a TOT SYNC problem? (plus the audible crap on the line!

----------


## Butterfly

try the off the hook trick, works great for old lines

----------


## Missismiggins

> try the off the hook trick, works great for old lines


It is not an old line, it is a brand new TOT install, new cable, new modem...it is just shit!
I can disconnct everythin bar the router, when it gets near 200KBS download - it drops, that's it, but if you pick up the phone, it is like a bottle of wasps, everything is buzzing like crazy.

The last bunch of trained monkeys agreed that there was a problem and told me that a line crew would be sent out to repair the line (the noise is not from my home) but from the 200m run to the connection. sadly in the past few days no fucker has bothered to turn up

----------


## Butterfly

same, it might work, try it

----------


## Katana

The buzz over the line is a dead give away you line is F[at]#$ed  the noise makes the conection drop. 

Fix the noise and the conection won't drop.

What can cause the noise.... LOTS of things in the exchange or cabinet but you can't fix them and ToT fixing them .... hehehehehe.

At your house check the line coming in and the plastic connector if the wires are corroded the can affect the noise. Also check and if possible swap the phone line with the little plastic plugs on them as they are the absolute lowest quailty and fail easily.

Also don't do silly things like running the phone line next to electrical cable. This introduces noise to the line. Also make sure you have a splitter if you have a phone attached to the same line. A splitter seperates the phone (voice) signal from the adsl signal making sure that they do not interfere with each other.

My ADSL modem show drastically varing noise levels with my equipment on my premise not changing. If the lines vary  that much with me being in the middle of the old city in chiang mai the god (buddah) help anyone outside ona 3 or 4km line.

Mark

----------


## Missismiggins

> monkey level marketing Rather like sindod for ex fleet rental daughters  They are selling yor bandwith many times over  If you use monkeys you get peanuts sadly sat alternatives are an arm and a leg and the TOT/CAT/AIS mafia make Thai telecoms in relation to labour costs the most expensive and profitable Ive evr seen


I do not believe for one second they are selling my "bandwidth" they are not that smart.

It appears that these fucking idiots have bought into a technology that they cannot understand or support, the fucking idiots probably thought that this was a good deal, but now the fuckers have to try and support it, and this is where they are fucked, technically, mentally.

They have bought a technollogy that they are incapable of supporting, like asking a fucking monkey to run FEDEX, it just doesn't work!

You can put all the high tech infrastructure in here, but if you use baboons to operate it it will surely fail!

----------


## Spin

> I initially had a tech come out whose sole purpose seemed to be to fuck off from here as quick as he came


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl: 

Somebody please start a "best of" thread for Miggins, he deserves it for sure. :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

Miggins, I wish you'd sort out your fuckin pc's, laptops, adsl and games. Since you've been farting around with technology it's all you bitch about. These bitches are boring, whereas your bitching about all the other good stuff was entertaining.

----------


## Katana

LoL

No actually in every market that ADSL has been introduced the bandwidth problem has surfaced. The expectation of usage if outstipped by actual usage making peak times slow to unusaable. 

They think  oh .. add some more bandwidth. Its ok .... nice. Two days later start again.

The lead time to add bandwidth is up to 6 months so if they have not planned well or have not had contracts to easily increasebandwidth they  and ther users are F#$%ed.

It happens between then the cabinets/exchanges and the central office  and between offices(intra-national) and most obviously internationally.

Until they bite the bullet and provision the bandwidth ahead of increasing users and increasing usage or funnel usage to internal sources then this will continue. Just like it has in the US and the UK and Australia.

The added problem for Thai Internet providers is the unusual skewing of the usage by foriegn users. foriegn users make up a significant minority of accounts with almost exclusive use of external bandwidth. If ToT/Maxnet/TRUE wre smart the would offer a bundle with premium internet for international bandwidth at a premium price point. Easy to implement and tthe profits from providing a premium service can be used to increase overall bandwidth integrity while maintaining a priority for this set of clients.

Mark

----------


## gotorightway123

try the off the hook trick, works great for old lines...thanks for the suggestion

----------


## Missismiggins

> The buzz over the line is a dead give away you line is F[at]#$ed  the noise makes the conection drop. 
> 
> Fix the noise and the conection won't drop.
> 
> What can cause the noise.... LOTS of things in the exchange or cabinet but you can't fix them and ToT fixing them .... hehehehehe.
> 
> At your house check the line coming in and the plastic connector if the wires are corroded the can affect the noise. Also check and if possible swap the phone line with the little plastic plugs on them as they are the absolute lowest quailty and fail easily.
> 
> Also don't do silly things like running the phone line next to electrical cable. This introduces noise to the line. Also make sure you have a splitter if you have a phone attached to the same line. A splitter seperates the phone (voice) signal from the adsl signal making sure that they do not interfere with each other.
> ...


Katana, thanks for your advice, but the merry bunch from TOT have already established that it is an external line fault, the problem I have is getting the bastards to fix it!

----------


## Missismiggins

> Miggins, I wish you'd sort out your fuckin pc's, laptops, adsl and games. Since you've been farting around with technology it's all you bitch about. These bitches are boring, whereas your bitching about all the other good stuff was entertaining.


Then why waste your precious time replying?
I  am fucked off getting second rate service from cunts that expect first rate fees, if you bow down to this shit, then fair enough, me, I want what I pay for...to the las fucking cent!

And fuckwits like yourself that allow themselves to be walked over in the name of "an easy life" betray the very reason you are on this earth!


You think it is acceptable to get screwed?, screwed a lot or a little bit?... what point would you cease protesting? ...the level of being screwed up the assd that was acceptable to you??

maybe a finger? a long dick?

Where do you draw the line?

There is no difference in getting fucked over for a cent or a million dollars, you are still getting it up the arse!

----------


## Missismiggins

Now, I just downloaded Michael Moores new movie, Capitalism, and when I start to play it, I get redirected to a microsoft site and the video hang...is this a joke/ virus or some anti piracy?

----------


## chitown

[quote=Missismiggins;1172100]Michael Moores new movie, Capitalism...is this a joke?quote]

Yep. Everything he has done is joke.

----------


## baldrick

> and when I start to play it, I get redirected to a microsoft site and the video hang...is this a joke/ virus or some anti piracy?


it could be the standard fake to get you to load a virus - are you sure the website is microsoft and not a phish ? did you read the commments on the page where you downlaoded the tracker list ?

if you are using windows media player 7 to 12 then it is a joke

go and download klite mega pack which will use media player classic and have all the codecs you need.


as for your adsl , why are you sure the problem is the 200 metres of cable looped across the paddock ?

it is unshielded so it could be acting as an antenna if there is some transmitting device waving at it. maybe you can try and attach one end of the steel guy wire in the cable to a ground as a drain.

for instrumentation signal cables we normally use shielded twisted pair , the pair runs the signal and the shield ( aluminium foil and a bit of unsheathed wire ) is then attached to an instrument earth bar at one end ( normally the marshalling rack end ) and the bar is connected to an instrument earth ( seperate from the normal sparkies earth.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> and when I start to play it, I get redirected to a microsoft site and the video hang...is this a joke/ virus or some anti piracy?
> 
> 
> it could be the standard fake to get you to load a virus - are you sure the website is microsoft and not a phish ? did you read the commments on the page where you downlaoded the tracker list ?
> 
> if you are using windows media player 7 to 12 then it is a joke
> 
> ...


Actually, I did not read the torrent info, as I have used this site for months and not had a single fake/virus, but I will retry.

I understand a bit about shielded cables and such, but if for instance I was to bare a little section of the stainless steel carrier, and then connect this to the earth or actually stick a stake in the grounf, do you think this would help? If so where is the best place to ground it?

They have grounded my phone line about 2m from the outside box, by cutting the stainless cable and attatching it to the box then into the ground.

So the remaining stainless is a couple of metres short, a bare end exposed, and connected to zilch!

Would I do any harm by attatching another cable to the bare wire and grounding it?

As for CODECS - I have them coming out of my hair, I have K-lite, Xvid and a hundred more - this is a spoof torrent as far as I can tell

"Capitalism_A_Love_Story_ENGLISH_TS_XviD_MAX.torre  nt" It took a day to load, then directs you to Microsoft. Bugger, I was looking forward to watching that.

As for the internet, it works most of the time until I get a really good torrent download, and once it starts to see around 200KBS download, it just drops the connection! Then you have to exit bit torrent and restart else it will sit there at about 14KB download all day, but once it gets to that magic 200KBS, it just drops again, this can go on every 10 minutes or so!

----------


## the dogcatcher

How about dump TOT and get Dtac mobile broadband. Ok it ein't that fast, but as far as I'm concerned mine is 100% stable, so far.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The added problem for Thai Internet providers is the unusual skewing of the usage by foriegn users. foriegn users make up a significant minority of accounts with almost exclusive use of external bandwidth. If ToT/Maxnet/TRUE wre smart the would offer a bundle with premium internet for international bandwidth at a premium price point. Easy to implement and tthe profits from providing a premium service can be used to increase overall bandwidth integrity while maintaining a priority for this set of clients.


They do already, though the whole point of the internet is that is has no borders, so why should someone pay more because they don't want to be limited to the truly pathetic and epileptic fit inducing websites available in Thailand.

----------


## FlyFree

> Then why waste your precious time replying?


My time currently is fairly unprecious.




> I  am fucked off getting second rate service from cunts that expect first rate fees, if you bow down to this shit, then fair enough, me, I want what I pay for...to the las fucking cent!
> 
> And fuckwits like yourself that allow themselves to be walked over in the name of "an easy life" betray the very reason you are on this earth!


Dunno about the first-rate fees, that's a moot point. I tend to not allow myself to be walked over or bow down to 'this shit' however. I can do a fair impression of MigginsPissedOff when I have to.




> You think it is acceptable to get screwed?, screwed a lot or a little bit?... what point would you cease protesting? ...the level of being screwed up the assd that was acceptable to you??


More than acceptable. A lot. I prefer a lot. Up the arse though can get tricky.




Now please go bitch about something else other than technology, I'm bored and I need entertainment. There's a good boy. And don't be so fuckin rude.

----------


## baldrick

> Actually, I did not read the torrent info, as I have used this site for months and not had a single fake/virus


it probably is a fake and it probably isn't really a microsoft site they are sending you to. - as I said you have to reaad the comments , it will tell you if it is a fake and also the quality .

as an aside TS means telecine which means it has been recorded off the movie theatre film , some telecined moveies are good and some are the same as a camcorder in the cinema.




> by cutting the stainless cable and attatching it to the box then into the ground


if the stainless steel wire is not connected to anythng at either end , then at your house end connect it to a wire and stab a bit of steel into the ground as the earth.

the little box at your house where the 2 wires are connected for your phone signal is also supposed to have an earth line , but that is only for a lightning protection path.

----------


## Wallalai

If you use the free provided modem from your ISP, I suggest to purchase a reliable modem router. Most of the free devices are just crap.

I had the same problem last year, I went to Panthip Chiangmai and purchased a Belkn N1 modem router Belkin : N1 Wireless Router

never had any problem since.

----------


## benbaaa

TOT where I live has been completely shit recently.  Look at the results below.  I'm supposed to be on a 1.5M/512Kbps package or something.  :Sad: 

 

Is there a severed cable or something?

----------


## BobR

I have never known anyone in Thailand who has gotten internet speed anywhere even close to what is promised.  All the tech visits, phone calls and frustration will not change that.  I have the 3mb package from TOT and when I checked it just before writing this response, it was at 62kbs.   The fact that it usually gets faster late at night, when fewer people are on line makes me believe they just have too many users on insufficient equipment.

----------


## Begbie

Yep TOT in Chiang Mai have gone to shit. I have a very clear telephone line but am getting the same problems as Miggins and BenBaaa. The internet is really slow or drops out completely for hours.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have never known anyone in Thailand who has gotten internet speed anywhere even close to what is promised.


I'm on 5mb down/512kb up with TT&T Maxnet in Udon.





Close enough for me.

----------


## benbaaa

How long has Udon been less than 50 miles from Bangkok, then?  A recent development, I assume.  :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> I have never known anyone in Thailand who has gotten internet speed anywhere even close to what is promised.
> 
> 
> I'm on 5mb down/512kb up with TT&T Maxnet in Udon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I stand corrected.  I guess it is possible, just does not seem to be likely.  I'm in Ban Chang, not exactly an outlying area.  None of my friends have had much better luck than I'm having.  PS:  congratulations, it must feel like home.

----------


## benbaaa

That's weird.  Chiang Mai seems to have shifted too.

----------


## benbaaa

I just tried Marmite's San Francisco server.  

*Ping 600 ms
Down 0.06 Mbps
Up* *0.13 Mbps*

Brilliant.  :Sad: 

Gotta be a fucked cable, right?

----------


## baldrick

> I have never known anyone in Thailand who has gotten internet speed anywhere even close to what is promised.


I am on TRUE 4096/512

Bangkok server



Sydney server 




and north west US



can't complain





> None of my friends have had much better luck than I'm having


I do think that most people have a fcuked setup at home , be it phone line in the house , network mismanagement or sad windows pc.

people jump at setting the blame on the telcos , but never seem to think it is worth while making sure they are optimised.

there is no silver bullet - some hardware checking ( phone line ) , and then lots of reading and testing of configs.

----------


## lom

CAT Telecom 2048/768

----------


## the dogcatcher

Dtac have just upgraded this area to edge roaming from GPRS and I tell you what, it's OK. Also I'm probably the only user for miles.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> How long has Udon been less than 50 miles from Bangkok, then? A recent development, I assume.


I think so. According to the map when the test was taking place, Udon is now halfway to Suphan Buri.  :Sad:

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by benbaaa
> 
> How long has Udon been less than 50 miles from Bangkok, then? A recent development, I assume.
> 
> 
> I think so. According to the map when the test was taking place, Udon is now halfway to Suphan Buri.


Easy peasy.
Speedtest.net has no idea of you being in Udon, me being in Samui, or benbaaa being in Chiang Mai.  Our IP addresses are registered as being in Bangkok (at our ISP's) and the distance is the distance from their physical address to the speedtest servers physical address.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by benbaaa
> ...


Jing leeeeuuuuurrrr?

----------


## lom

^ Yepp, loi percent

----------


## Missismiggins

> TOT where I live has been completely shit recently.  Look at the results below.  I'm supposed to be on a 1.5M/512Kbps package or something. 
> 
>  
> 
> Is there a severed cable or something?


I feel for you!

If however you try the TOT Speed Test...
.adslthailand.com Speed Test: Thailand's most preferable speedtest engine

You will probably get 10MBS  - I am sure they have a twat on the other end of the line that works for TOT pumping in numbers...

----------


## lom

> I feel for you!
> 
> If however you try the TOT Speed Test...
> .adslthailand.com Speed Test: Thailand's most preferable speedtest engine
> 
> You will probably get 10MBS  - I am sure they have a twat on the other end of the line that works for TOT pumping in numbers...


That is speedtest.net and just a direct url link to their Bangkok server.

Compare my result now with what I posted previously, this time via adslthailand:

*Last Result:*
Download Speed: *1752* kbps (219 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *669* kbps (83.6 KB/sec transfer rate)




    TEST TIME:: Sunday September 20, 2009, 06:00 PM

----------


## Missismiggins

> I have never known anyone in Thailand who has gotten internet speed anywhere even close to what is promised.  All the tech visits, phone calls and frustration will not change that.  I have the 3mb package from TOT and when I checked it just before writing this response, it was at 62kbs.   The fact that it usually gets faster late at night, when fewer people are on line makes me believe they just have too many users on insufficient equipment.


I completely agree with you. the problem we "Farang" have is we want to look outside of this wonderful paradise, we are not contnet with fucking GAME ONLINE!

You want the news, etc.

This is where I see the problem...all lines eventually end up in Bangkok, and from there they are sent out to the big wide world, the big wide world that Thailand doesn't want to be a part of!

So we are all fucked! If you want to surf the fabulous Thai sites for their usual Slap Bitch Shreiking Crap, fine, you can probably get 3MB/S of the usual shit, but if you want to see reality, you are fucked!

----------


## MangoPeeler

And its now 1..7 0.19

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And its now 1..7 0.19


It slows down when you go through a proxy in an effort to hide your real ip in Thailand.

----------


## Missismiggins

Well the useless bastards from TOT still haven't been out, after three or four times calling their "help Centre"

However, to day I had a bit of luck, we had a power cut!

And guess what - the telephone line was completely free from noise.

I waited until the supply came back and lo and behold that buzzing was back.

I ripped out the black ADSL cable from the box and moved it well away from any mains supply, ripped out the white phone cable from the box to the phone, and moved it well away from all the mains cables, (it was tacked alongside a mains cable inside the house)

After doing this, I have got rid of 95% of the noise on the line, in fact the "BUZZ" has almost gone.

The internet speed has improved a lot, from dropping out at 150KBS, it has been running reasonably well up to 299KBS (it's a 3MB/S line)

But despite the improvement in line quality, it still drops out after about 10 or 15 minutes on a torrent site. I have capped the torrent at 200KB/S download, and it even worked for a few HOURS at 250KB/S, but it is dropping again tonight even capped at 150 KBS.

I have one more cable to move tomorrow, but I still think there is something else wrong.

I took some measurements today, and found the line voltage is running at 49.5VDC, previously was 48.6,

The line frequency, (I expect that this represents download speed) was running at about 69KHz, this probably has a direct correlation to the connection speed. 

The noise is virtually eliminated, so any ideas why it may still be dropping?

----------


## Seank

(maybe worth a check)
Click on the little network icon on the right hand side of the taskbar. Your network connetion status page comes up. Go to the support tab. Than than click on details.
My 'lease obtained'/'lease expired' restarts every hour, they could have set yours to every 10minutes. Unfortunatley I dont know how to change it.

----------


## Missismiggins

> (maybe worth a check)
> Click on the little network icon on the right hand side of the taskbar. Your network connetion status page comes up. Go to the support tab. Than than click on details.
> My 'lease obtained'/'lease expired' restarts every hour, they could have set yours to every 10minutes. Unfortunatley I dont know how to change it.


Thanks but it is not that problem, my lease expires in 2038!!
I am beginning to wonder if it is the router, as each time the connection resets, the routers time and date start to lag.

Today it has hung about ten times, and when I check the router time settings, they have reverted back to Wednesday.

I then reset this to " copy your PC's Time/Date" then after another hang, the router is behind again??????

----------


## baldrick

> Unfortunatley I dont know how to change it


the lease is from the DHCP server - 1 hour is a bit strange
if you manually set your IP , you are not leasing it , but you have to be sure the IP is outside the range of the leased ones


miggins - have you looked to see if your router has logs ?

a problem with torrents is the amount of TCP connections left open after the other end has died and not sent a close TCP socket signal to you. so your torrent client is merrily openning the connections but not closing them , so then they are left to close at whatever the timeout for inactivity is for the TCP conns in your router. the problem arises with each of these open waiting idle connections taking up router ram. 

ram full , router fail

if you can adjust the tcp timeouot for inactivity on the router - or you can configure the torrent client to only have x amount of connections.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Seank
> 
> Unfortunatley I dont know how to change it
> 
> 
> the lease is from the DHCP server - 1 hour is a bit strange
> if you manually set your IP , you are not leasing it , but you have to be sure the IP is outside the range of the leased ones
> 
> 
> ...


1: My lease time on the IP is until 2038.

2:
I have configured the router to lease it for the maximum time which is something like 60000 hours or whatever, certainly not the 10 - 20 minute intervals I get at the moment.

3: I understand what you mean about the torrents, I have reduced my "global connections" for download to 100, and my upload to 50.

4: I have capped my download limit to 150KB/S tonight and it still cuts out.

5: Innactivity on the router is by passed, there is no idle time. It's always on.

The only weird thing I found, I was doing a check on the MTU settings, and I backtracked from 1472, until I got no ping dropouts, and then worked my way up in steps of two, and added the "28" only to find my optimal MTU was 1500, however the maximum MTU my router allows is 1492!

(I think that this is something to do with Windows and it having an 8MB overhead for headers or whatever, thus taking 1492 + 8 = 1500???

Make sense or not?

The thing is, it didn't do this before, it has only happened recently, which to me means something has changed.

----------


## baldrick

that lease time you are talking about is for your DHCP server giving leased IPs to computers on your network , LAN - the WAN side ( the ISP side ) is not under your control.

you really need to be looking at some logs on the router and see if they can tell you why it drops out.

----------


## Missismiggins

> that lease time you are talking about is for your DHCP server giving leased IPs to computers on your network , LAN - the WAN side ( the ISP side ) is not under your control.
> 
> you really need to be looking at some logs on the router and see if they can tell you why it drops out.


The router logs just show this random "SS" entry, that denotes a reconnect. The lease time from TOT is until 2038! There is no particular pattern.

What I wanted to find was a site that could provide a high download rate (not a torrent) to try and see if it croaks under load, rather than just from a torrent site.

At the moment, the only high speed download I can get is from torrents, none of the other sites get anywhere near 200k/s.

Speed tests etc work fine, but they only last for a few seconds, this only hangs after a few minutes.

The last log entries I have, (after it just hung) is:

1:PPoE Timed out waiting for connection. Connection attempt failed.
2:Above messgae repeated 1 X
3:gw_wireless_schedule_init.
4: Lock AP setup.

The time on the router ( which was reset correctly last night at 5 pm) is now 01:28 (sunday) it is already 3 hours behind the correct time!!!

----------


## baldrick

> What I wanted to find was a site that could provide a high download rate (not a torrent) to try and see if it croaks under load, rather than just from a torrent site


try the microsoft site and go for the .NET SDK , should be 200+ meg

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> What I wanted to find was a site that could provide a high download rate (not a torrent) to try and see if it croaks under load, rather than just from a torrent site
> 
> 
> try the microsoft site and go for the .NET SDK , should be 200+ meg


What I did today was removed all the phone cables away from the main 240 supply, and now all is clear on the telephone.

I then reset the modem and connected it without the router to the main PC.

I then set about downloading any shit I could find to try and tax the speed a bit.

I never managed to get near the 300KB/s, but did get over 130KB/s and the modem has held up OK, no drop outs, nothing.

What I did find was that one of the two Ethernet cables may be a bit suspect, to the point that vibration on the line (physical) seems to give it a bit of a headache.

Secondly, there seems to be a bit of a problem with the ethernet connection on the TOT modem, there is a tiny piece of plastic chipped off, which prevents the cable from locking in fully. however, using a good quality cable seems to be OK.

I guess tomorrow, it is "buy a new cable" and try and fix the slack connection on the modem, if all is well, then I will try and hook up the router again.

I am thinking of a couple of plan "B" 

1:Can I connect the modem as intended, i.e. it does everything, direct to the internet, and only link in the wireless router to work like a dumb repeater, so my kids PC can get the net? without the router doing anything other than repeating a wireless link to the internet?

2:Can I connect the modem to my pc, in the same manner, and link the 2nd PC by a hub, and use the 2nd PC to utilise it's wireless card to be the wireless broadcast - so he can use his PSP?

----------


## baldrick

your modem has 2 sides WAN ( wide area network ) which is the phone line side ( rj11 socket ), and the LAN side ( Local area network ) which its the rj45 socket . the LAN side will run a DHCP server and hand out address to devices that ask.

your router has a WAN side ( a rj45 socket ) , and a LAN side ( 4 of rj45 ports  and the wifi card for the AP ). its LAN side also runs a DHCP server.

if the modems LAN IP is 192.168.1.1 then change the IP of the router LAN and turn the DHCP server off on one of them. then connect the modem LAN to the router LAN and the router LAN to your computer.

if previously you had the modem LAN going to the router WAN that can cause problems as between each devices WAN and LAN sits NAT ( network address translation ) which allows it to hand the correct packets from its WAN side to the device on the LAN they are supposed to go to. so if you have double NATing it can confuse somme poor units.

as I talked about previously , I set my modem as a bridged device so all it does is act as a dumb modem , then connect it to the WAN of the router which then does all the rest , PPPoE negotiation , NATing , etc.

----------


## Missismiggins

> your modem has 2 sides WAN ( wide area network ) which is the phone line side ( rj11 socket ), and the LAN side ( Local area network ) which its the rj45 socket . the LAN side will run a DHCP server and hand out address to devices that ask.
> 
> your router has a WAN side ( a rj45 socket ) , and a LAN side ( 4 of rj45 ports  and the wifi card for the AP ). its LAN side also runs a DHCP server.
> 
> if the modems LAN IP is 192.168.1.1 then change the IP of the router LAN and turn the DHCP server off on one of them. then connect the modem LAN to the router LAN and the router LAN to your computer.
> 
> if previously you had the modem LAN going to the router WAN that can cause problems as between each devices WAN and LAN sits NAT ( network address translation ) which allows it to hand the correct packets from its WAN side to the device on the LAN they are supposed to go to. so if you have double NATing it can confuse somme poor units.
> 
> as I talked about previously , I set my modem as a bridged device so all it does is act as a dumb modem , then connect it to the WAN of the router which then does all the rest , PPPoE negotiation , NATing , etc.



Thanks for that, I think I am pretty much set up similarly to you, bridged modem I have had a bit of a mess around with DHCP settings etc, and today carried out the following shit!I reset the modem to original PPOE mode, and disconnected the router yesterday. It has ran almost 24 hours without a single disconnect. However, using it this way the best torrent download speed I got was about 60KB/s, and typically was about 10-30 KB/s.

What I did was download as many torrents as possible to try and force it into a high speed download to see if it copped out under load, it didn't as it didn't exactly get overloaded!

From the 10 torrent files I had downloading, it only actually began downloading a maximum of 4, the rest just sat there doing nothing.

I checked the line stats again when the modem was working on it's own, and to be honest, something seems amiss.

Previously I had SNR "MARGIN" DOWN 37dB
Now I have an even more ridiculous figure of 38.5dB!

Previously - SNR MARGIN UP 27.5dB
Now 18dB

Previously Att. Down was 30dB
Now - 29.5dB

Previous ATT up 14.3dB
Now 16dB

Previosus Speed - Down 3071
Now 3072

Previous Up 509
Now 512

Then I reset the modem to bridge mode again, and connected the router - immediatley all 10 torrents began downloading and I was getting speeds of 290KB/s at some points, but well into the 200KB/s margin.

All looked swet until about 25 minutes of connection and it hung.
It is hanging every 20-30 minutes.

I checked again both of the log entries and there is nothing really that makes much sense there, The are two entries in the system log that basically are EST - established, followed by SS which is a Sync for connection.

I then checked the internet log, and the router is blocking literally thousands of incoming connections, at the rate of 3-4 per second, I don't know if this could be a problem or just normal traffic, but it does seem to be a lot. I saved the log file and it is pretty random, they are trying to connect ot ports from 185 - 66000, and they are from all over the place.

I guess this is the price you pay for sharing torrents?

Is it possible the router cannot cope with this? It would seem unlikely, as by default as the log files fill up, it deletes the earlier ones to prevent memory issues. and, there are no logs mentioning memory problems.

A bit pissed off with this.

Baldrick, what do you make of this SNR MARGIN! - am still totally confused, some sites say it should be 6-12-15dB, but nowhere can I find people quoting 38.5dB, is it possible TOT are slowing me down with this to try to prevent dropout after all my complaining?

I understand that this setting can be "tweaked" by the ISP - as opposed to true SNR.

----------


## baldrick

> From the 10 torrent files I had downloading





> is it possible the router cannot cope with this?


yes

cut your incoming back to 3-5 with total about 8 and see how you go

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Have you tried removing the router and just using the modem to see if it is the router that is making the problems?

----------


## lom

> Have you tried removing the router and just using the modem to see if it is the router that is making the problems?





> I reset the modem to original PPOE mode, and disconnected the router yesterday. It has ran almost 24 hours without a single disconnect.


Obviously he has..

----------


## Missismiggins

> Have you tried removing the router and just using the modem to see if it is the router that is making the problems?


As I said in the previous sad post, I cut out the router for the past twenty hours or so, and there were no disconnects, however the speed never got above about 60-to 70KB/s and was generally hanging around 20-30KBs, with 4 out of 10 torrents actually doing something.The rest just sat there doing diddly!

I put the router back, the modem in bridge mode and the whole 10 torrents spring into action, at a speed over 200KBS.

But after 20 - 30 minutes, the red light on the router Internet indicator comes on, everything else seems to remain connected, and the whole shithouse dies a sad death.

I could possibly live with this given the speed increase over the modem, but the problem lies with the bit torrent program. If you don't physically close it down and wait a few minutes before restarting, it will sit for the next eon at about 3KB and never speed up, so if it is left on all night and it hangs - you get up the next morning with an estimated download for a 700 KB movie at something like 1 year 3 weeks 7 days and 15 hours...that is what pisses me off!

The modem seems totally unable to get any speed above about 75KB, but why would it "fly" in bridge mode???

This SNR margin is bothering me!

However, as I said earlier, the disconnects have been pretty much constant at between 20 -30 minute intervals.

Being a persistent pain in the arse and having no support from TOT, I ripped out the last of their installation cables, shit it was a poor job, loose ends of cables exposed - really tight 180 degree bends, 1/2 inch leftovers of bare cables, slack connections, fuck a 5 year old could have done better.

So now I have ripped out all the internal lines, and moved them away from all the 240V stuff, they even had one phone cable (before the filter) wedged under a 240 supply, direct from the transformer, literally, jammed together! pulled that lot out and now, I have no buzz on the line. The bloody phone lines can give you a bit of a whack eh! they are about 50Volt, I tried stripping the insulation in my usual fashion, with TEETH, fuck you get that near a filling and you know about it!

The cables have been removed from up in the roof and redirected outside along the oustside walls, away from all the lighting and dimmer circuits and they are crystal clear.

I still have about 40M of spare DSL cable left in a coil outside that needs cutting, and about another 20M of the internal phone cable that needs cutting, but for the first time in nearly a month it has been running for over an hour and not dropped a connection.

And it is clocking well over 150KB/s at the minute, so maybe I have found the problem, mains hum!

I guess tomorrow I will pull all the cables tight and remove the excess, anyone want to buy some DSL/Phone cable....bargain basement!

Again, anyone really know what this SNR margin of 38.5dB means?

The other weird thing was every time the router died, it lost it's time sync by about 10-15 seconds??? (I set the router to copy the time from my PC, but each time it hung it was about 10-15 seconds behind....as if "TIME STOOD STILL"

----------


## Missismiggins

Actually, after moving ever single fucking connection that those arseholes from TOT made, i.e away from mains, avoiding 90 degree or 180 degree bends, the fucker is working tonight, nearly four hours without a disconnect....maybe they'll give me a job the useless SHITS!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I had a Zytec modem and it was shit. The cheap, single port Huawei is much better.




> Obviously he has..


Sorry. He writes like a 4 year old most of the time, so I only skim read his posts.

----------


## Missismiggins

> that lease time you are talking about is for your DHCP server giving leased IPs to computers on your network , LAN - the WAN side ( the ISP side ) is not under your control.
> 
> you really need to be looking at some logs on the router and see if they can tell you why it drops out.


No, the TOT lease time on the WAN is 2038, my internal lease time is a lot less, in fact I may still be alive when it runs out.
Since I re routed their cables from lying on mains, and removed the extra 500 metres, spooled on my upstairs lean to, I have only had one REAL dropout today.
The phone is as clear as a bell, no buzz, nothing!

Seriously, I must have cut at least 40 M of excess ADSL cable, and a good 10M of phone cable. The "mains" hum has gone, it's as clean as a whistle!

And, believe it or not - Femdom Bitches downloaded perfectly! -all 3 GBs.

----------


## Missismiggins

No one seems to want to answer the 38dB SNR margin? That kind of stumps me as it is kind of unreal!

----------


## baldrick

> No one seems to want to answer the 38dB SNR margin?


need to find a real radio tech to give you the rundown mate - that radio stuff is a dark art

I don't know enough to be telling you the truth

----------


## Spin

> No one seems to want to answer the 38dB SNR margin?


I've read up a lot on this. 38db is perfect. You'll have no trouble with that.

Now that you have removed the hum from the line by following my advice I gave a couple of pages ago, by moving the phone line from mains equipment, all you have to do now is give me the green you owe me.  :Smile: 

I have 31 db snr margin on download showing in my router, I rarely have problems.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> No one seems to want to answer the 38dB SNR margin?
> 
> 
> I've read up a lot on this. 38db is perfect. You'll have no trouble with that.
> 
> Now that you have removed the hum from the line by following my advice I gave a couple of pages ago, by moving the phone line from mains equipment, all you have to do now is give me the green you owe me. 
> 
> I have 31 db snr margin on download showing in my router, I rarely have problems.


You are welcome to a hundred greens, 'cept I am not sure really how that lot works!
Green Green Green and a big fuck off fat red for the anusoids from TOT for neither trying nor even looking to really solve a problem!

But shit, the fuckers were quick enough to send the monthly bill today....they must have about twenty call out requests that they have never even bothered to respond to. TWATS!

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> No one seems to want to answer the 38dB SNR margin?
> 
> 
> need to find a real radio tech to give you the rundown mate - that radio stuff is a dark art
> 
> I don't know enough to be telling you the truth


Cheers Baldrick, I appreciate your advice and your honesty, I am flummoxed too! I have worked with microwave and RF for the past 25 years, LNB's RF networks, and these figures that I get from TOT mean basically SHIT!

They cannot even agree on a common terminology - SNR/SNR Margin/Target SNR, it's the same shit that Sky used to put on their set top DTH boxes to indicate satellite signal quality, it is SHIT! It had absolutely nothing to do or even related to the quality of the received signal, a GEEK gimmick!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They cannot even agree on a common terminology - SNR/SNR Margin/Target SNR, it's the same shit that Sky used to put on their set top DTH boxes to indicate satellite signal quality, it is SHIT! It had absolutely nothing to do or even related to the quality of the received signal, a GEEK gimmick!


You think that was bad? You try getting that wanky OnDigital shit to work when I'm in an office and some bloke is hanging off a roof somewhere. It didn't matter what terminology was used.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> They cannot even agree on a common terminology - SNR/SNR Margin/Target SNR, it's the same shit that Sky used to put on their set top DTH boxes to indicate satellite signal quality, it is SHIT! It had absolutely nothing to do or even related to the quality of the received signal, a GEEK gimmick!
> 
> 
> You think that was bad? You try getting that wanky OnDigital shit to work when I'm in an office and some bloke is hanging off a roof somewhere. It didn't matter what terminology was used.


I remember that "debacle", I think SKY icreased it's customer base 10 fold after they tried to introduce that SHIT!

The other one was when ASTRA was up and running and some clever twat went towards BSkyB....another disaster costing millions!

I remeber that my boss was invited to the launch of one of the Arianne launches, in France I think, but my memory is not what it was, anyway, he was full of himself, took the family, booked into fancy hotels, and the fucker went loopy and crashed on launch, wrecked everything!

The funniest thing was, he got home in his brand new Volvo Z90 or whatever it was at the time, almost awake at about 6 am and he was rudely awakened by his 3 year old son who had found his golf clubs and decided to take a swing at his head - he had a black eye the sze of a bowling ball!

And just to prove bad things come in threes, during the night his Volvo had been relieved of all of it's low profile wheels and was parked up on four stacks of bricks - it was not a day to ask for a raise!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I remember that "debacle", I think SKY icreased it's customer base 10 fold after they tried to introduce that SHIT!


I bought a load of BskyB shares because of it. They still halved in value though. Never could work that one out.

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> I remember that "debacle", I think SKY icreased it's customer base 10 fold after they tried to introduce that SHIT!
> 
> 
> I bought a load of BskyB shares because of it. They still halved in value though. Never could work that one out.


Sadly it was like VHS and BETAMAX, Betamax was the better system, as was BSkyB, but it became a War! Those 
with the biggest money won, the BSkyB was way ahead of Astra.

You can console yourself tonight that this daft fucker bought Northern rock!.....have drink on me! But no regrets eh?...and LLOYDS....I can see my beer glass filling up before my eyes..is it magic...no tears!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> ...


Yes, but I bought shares in the winner and they still halved in value.  :Confused:

----------


## Missismiggins

> Originally Posted by Missismiggins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Don't fret, I bought Northern Rock.... (for some finacial security, along with LLoyds) we all make mistakes, it just depends on the gravity! Like some halved in value and well, some ceased to exist! It makes you think a bit when you send 25K (pounds) down the shitter - I wouldn't gambled this on a crap shoot in Vegas!

----------

